# Leeland Cyprus Problem



## Dantano (May 4, 2006)

I bought 6 Leeland Cyprus about 4 weeks ago and finished planting them all about a week ago. I planted them with the top of the root bulb level with the groud as reccomended, put some plant food in the bottom of the hole before placing the trees in, and have watered them almost daily unless it was raining. Yesterday I noticed that two trees have some brown needles on them. What can I do to prevent them from dying??

Thanks,

Dantano
<><


----------



## treeseer (May 4, 2006)

Check Buying and Planting in the link below, and recheck to see that they were installed correctly. Stop watering until the soil dries out.


----------



## Fireaxman (May 5, 2006)

Dantano said:


> I bought 6 Leeland Cyprus about 4 weeks ago and finished planting them all about a week ago. I planted them with the top of the root bulb level with the groud as reccomended, put some plant food in the bottom of the hole before placing the trees in, and have watered them almost daily unless it was raining. Yesterday I noticed that two trees have some brown needles on them. What can I do to prevent them from dying??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Are you real sure you want them to live? I don't know how close to the coast you are, but Leyland's take a beating from the wind unless they are protected. Big sail, shallow root system I think, grow pretty tall very fast. Good screen in calm weather, but can be hurricane bait. I'm a little paranoid.


----------



## treeseer (May 5, 2006)

Fireaxman said:


> Are you real sure you want them to live? I don't know how close to the coast you are, but Leyland's take a beating from the wind unless they are protected. Big sail, shallow root system I think, grow pretty tall very fast. Good screen in calm weather, but can be hurricane bait. I'm a little paranoid.



All true. I saw 6 leylands yesterday, and recommended reducing them by 1/3, about 12'. This is pretty standard--treat them like a big hedge, or in many cases better yet plant something slower growing but much less maintenance and longer lasting.


----------



## Diesel JD (May 6, 2006)

I had one of mine die last fall...it got shaded out by the red cedars and a big maple. I had no trouble getting mine to take. I don't see that many around Gainesville, but the ones I ahve seen aren't big enough to do any damage worth mentioning even if they went down..maybe they are supposed to get much bigger?


----------



## jrizman (May 7, 2006)

there are lots of good sites to check out on how to properly plant a tree as mentioned before, and here is another:
http://www.treehelp.com/howto/howto-plant-a-tree.asp

many plants will see some transplant stress and could turn needles brown and drop. too much water may also be a factor here. you want them to be able to breath while not letting them dry out either.
good luck!


----------

